# Ford 8000's



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

2 Ford 8000s - Which do you think is the better hay tractor? Cutting, baling (small square and rounds), seeding etc...
#1: 3200 hrs, 2 hyd, 18.4x34 tires, cab, $5950

#2: Tach shows 6469 hrs. Firestone 1000-16 fronts @ 50% and Taurus 18.4-34 radials @ 90%. Weights on the rear wheels. All new fluids and filters. New seat, muffler, PTO, and power steering pump. Converted to an alternator. Dual hydraulics. Rebuilt differential by Ford dealer. 540&1000 pto shafts. M&W turbo added and dynod @ 110 hp. Tractor is in overall good condition. $7,000

I'd say #2 looks a little better, but pictures can be deceiving. Are these cabs any good? A good cab always comes in handy in MN, but I would prefer a canopy over a cab.

Are these overkill for my needs? I was looking for an 85 hp range like a IH 756, but those are several thousand more expensive around here, and tough to find under 7500 hours. And I've heard mostly good things about the Fords.

#1 http://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/4651752850.html
#2 http://rmn.craigslist.org/grd/4637660035.html


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

The engines don't have a good reputation but think a lot of that had to do with tryimg to get more then they had outta them . For what you want it for if they check out good in the visual and touch test, I wouldn't be afraid of it , Year around cabs are good cabs like anything else IF they are mounted right . You may not need the a/c where you are .


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes, AC is not necessary. A cab to block the wind if I was blowing snow in the winter would be rather convenient. A cab in the summer would be somewhat of a hassle, a canopy for some shade would be nice though.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They will use more than their share of fuel and probably leak multiple fluids in multiple places. But they will definitely run! I wonder how someone adds an aftermarket turbo to one of those tractors and only gets 110hp out of it. Though I guess it's better than foolishly trying to get 150.

Personally, I don't like anything will all new fluids. Kind of like new paint. Are they hiding something?

I actually like the first one for you. If the cab is undesirable in the summer months, take the doors off and open the back window.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe I'll hold off and find something in the 80 HP range and easier on fuel like I was originally thinking. I have a 1086 for round baling, so all I need is something reliable to cut (9' haybine), small square bale, seed, and pull the manure spreader. Adding more hay next year and I think it will be too much for the Farmall 560.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hokelund Farm said:


> Maybe I'll hold off and find something in the 80 HP range and easier on fuel like I was originally thinking. I have a 1086 for round baling, so all I need is something reliable to cut (9' haybine), small square bale, seed, and pull the manure spreader. Adding more hay next year and I think it will be too much for the Farmall 560.


 Probably a smart decision to hold off on the 8000.....you don't need a tractor that big for what you are going to be using it for.....get something that is smaller and nicer even if it costs you more money upfront you will save the money in fuel. A nearby farm has a 8000.....kind of a crude tractor and from what I saw a 1086 is a Cadillac compared to it.

A 70 hp tractor is a great size tractor for square baling and mowing with a sickle haybine......not underpowered but not overkill either. I use a JD 3020 for those jobs and it seems to be a perfect fit. If you are used to running IH tractors a 686 might be a good choice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How many hours per year do you anticipate putting on your new tractor? If it's not many, you could deal with some clumsiness and excess fuel use. I wouldn't want one for baling and mowing without dual power, though.


----------



## Bullseye77 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll throw my 2 cents in. Based off persoanl exspreince, I'd have to agree with Farmer Cline, they'd be a bit of an overkill. I have a 9600 Ford that I used to pull a 499 New Holland center pivot with. I've since sold the 499 and went to a 3pt disc mower and while it works great for cutting, its too big for raking and baling, ( I use a 5610 ford for tedding, raking, and baling) The 9600 is just too difficult and slow to maneuver in smaller feilds. Engine is good, shows about 4K on the tach and I've had no issues in the 4 yrs I've had the tractor. Cutting hay I average about 2 gal per hour fuel usage with the 3pt disc mower. I hate to do it because i do like the tractor, but I'm planning on selling it next spring and down sizing it to a smaller framed size 70-80 hp tractor.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Go with the cab one. The other has too many things fixed or rebuilt. . Just seems fishy


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

If you like the Ford tractors look at the 5610, 6610, or 7610 especially the later ones with the 304 cubic inch Genesis engines in them. Very simple basic easy to maintain tractors that handle like a dream.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

cornshucker said:


> If you like the Ford tractors look at the 5610, 6610, or 7610 especially the later ones with the 304 cubic inch Genesis engines in them. Very simple basic easy to maintain tractors that handle like a dream.


Those are the ones I'd buy. Popular here. Very simple and reliable


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> If you like the Ford tractors look at the 5610, 6610, or 7610 especially the later ones with the 304 cubic inch Genesis engines in them. Very simple basic easy to maintain tractors that handle like a dream.


You would have to have an S series to have the 304 motor. ex 6610S The 268 in the older models wasn't really anything to be scared of either.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

The 5610s have the 256 engine, the 6610s have the 268 engine & the 7610s have the 268 with turbo!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Go with the cab one. The other has too many things fixed or rebuilt. . Just seems fishy



This^^^^^


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Hokelund Farm said:


> 2 Ford 8000s - Which do you think is the better hay tractor? Cutting, baling (small square and rounds), seeding etc...
> #1: 3200 hrs, 2 hyd, 18.4x34 tires, cab, $5950
> 
> #2: Tach shows 6469 hrs. Firestone 1000-16 fronts @ 50% and Taurus 18.4-34 radials @ 90%. Weights on the rear wheels. All new fluids and filters. New seat, muffler, PTO, and power steering pump. Converted to an alternator. Dual hydraulics. Rebuilt differential by Ford dealer. 540&1000 pto shafts. M&W turbo added and dynod @ 110 hp. Tractor is in overall good condition. $7,000
> ...


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just realized the cab one has 3200 hrs. If true this should be a no brainer....

The other prolly had the crap beat out of it and a million hours on a dairy farm = the pto and differential work

We bought something like that and its sitting in the shop......


----------

